# tire size



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I just got some kuhmo(sp)711 in size 205/50/15 anyone running that size have any problems i plan on lowering the car but i am sure i will have no issues with height. The sales man from tirerack said i should not have problems just make sure i dont run low air pressure.I just wanted anyones ideas or feedback from useing them.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

im using 205/60/15 on mine and i dont have any problems. Go here and enter in the sizes. 1010 Tire Size Calculator. I really dont think you will have a problem.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

When I had mine I had 205/60/R15 in the front and 215/60/R15 in the back. No problems what-so-ever. I also had a 2 inch drop all the way around. Just have to remember if you drop the car any lower than 1.5 inches, your gonna need to dismount and mount your tires every 5000 miles or so, that way they wont wear out unevenly. Remember camber is a bitch.


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> I just got some kuhmo(sp)711 in size 205/50/15 anyone running that size have any problems i plan on lowering the car but i am sure i will have no issues with height. The sales man from tirerack said i should not have problems just make sure i dont run low air pressure.I just wanted anyones ideas or feedback from useing them.


your going to want to get the car lowered, the wheel gap is crazy with 50 series tires, I just lowered mine 1.8 inches and the gap still looks a bit odd


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

bobstaxi said:


> your going to want to get the car lowered, the wheel gap is crazy with 50 series tires, I just lowered mine 1.8 inches and the gap still looks a bit odd


i plan on lowerin my car about that what setup did you use. did u have bad camber on any wheels. i used the caculater before and all that just wanted to real peoples opinons.


----------



## Unborn (May 6, 2004)

I run 205 50 15 series kumho mx. The shorter tire WILL make your speedo worthless, however the added control of the car is well worth it. If you race the car either on the track or autox is worth useing the smaller tires. For street use, dont. Gas milage when running the smaller rear tires is much less then the standard tire.

but then again if you race the car who cares ^^. and for looks who cares. I dont want to be all shinny and pretty if i handle like crap.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah i was cheaking the speedo numbers and was like actual 71mph when the speedo says 75 or somthing like that. my gas mileage was avg about 24mpg with 205/60/15 and that was with 2 all season and 2 really grippy snow tires. Unborn any wear problems like uneven due to smaller tire and any problems with them gettin hot and what pressure you run in them? what suspension setup u running unborn? the wheels i have are shinny but i just wanted somthing that looked better then stock i will post pics soon.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ive got 2 yokohama tires, for the stock size... 195 60 r15 i think.... brnad new, still have stickers on them if anybody is interested


----------



## Unborn (May 6, 2004)

Im pretty much stock sespension, however im running -2 camber and 0 toe in the front. I really cant tell you about daily driving treadware. I race the car and brought it to a few road corses with the first set of tires, i pretty much ran them bald. The large side loads that i put my car in distroys the tire pretty quickly. All together i put about 4k miles on the tires on the front of the car only. The tread wore evenly but the outside of the tire was rounded. This of corse was caused by all the sidloads and sliding = /. They should ware 
fine on a car you dont beat on.
As the tires ware even more the speedo really gets off. At lime rock ill take turns an average of 10 miles an hour faster then everyone else. This is not becouse im a better driving. My speed was really off.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

thanks man i am useing these as summer tires might take it to the track once a year or so i hope to get about 10k out of them. On a side note yeha its my Bday


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

found this thread when i was looking for info on 205/50/15 tires.
My car is dropped 2.5" in the front and 1.1" in the rear, currently i got Pirelli 195/50/15s all around. Would I have any problems with like rubbing or hydroplaing if i switch to 205/50/15s?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

ok the 1st # is hight right so 205 is shorter then 215, 225, 235, and the 2nd # is the width so 50 is thinner then 60, 70...and the last # is rim size as in 15 is a 15 inch rim....am i right or what? i always got confused in that


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> ...am i right or what?


yes.. you are correct.



B14_Stealth said:


> Would I have any problems with like rubbing or hydroplaing if i switch to 205/50/15s?


nope


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

I work for goodyear. the first number is width, not height. there are some variations due to manufacturer differences and tread design. the second is aspect ratio, or basically the percent of width compared to sidewall height. this will not stay 100% accurate if you mount them on different width wheels, but will be close. the third is the wheel size. 

for a better explanation on understanding how much rubber actually hits the ground, think of it like this. the 1st number is the width of the tire when inflated at its maximum width. If you have a higher sidewall (aspect ratio) the sidewall will "bubble out" more, meaning two things. 1-more sidewall flex and 2- less actual tread width. if you compare a 225/45ZR16 (performance tire) to a 225/70R15 (what my truck uses) there is a considerable difference in actual tread width.

heres the breakdown as I know it so far on fitment. for fitting bigger wheel/tire combos you may need to roll your inner fender with a baseball bat or something similar. I compared a 17x6.5 wheel with some nice 215/45R17 dunlop 901s to my stock wheel and tire, and the size is almost exactly the same. most people can't afford this type of setup, but it should work. the maximum size you will want to go on a 15" wheel is 215/60 or 55R15, with minimal rub on hard corners or at full lock. I am looking at going to a 16" stock looking wheel with some nice 215/50r16 tires (approx size, i might change it a little for front and rear). hope this all helps some.

truman

peace


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

TheNose247 said:


> ok the 1st # is hight right so 205 is shorter then 215, 225, 235, and the 2nd # is the width so 50 is thinner then 60, 70...and the last # is rim size as in 15 is a 15 inch rim....am i right or what? i always got confused in that


205 is the width of the tire...50 is the profile of the tire, and 15 is the size of the rim.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i was actually talking to my buddy about this last night. so i wouldnt have a problem with something like a 215/55/15 or 215/50/15 on stock wheels would i? i dont know much about tires.lol


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> yes.. you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> nope


thanks


----------



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> When I had mine I had 205/60/R15 in the front and 215/60/R15 in the back. No problems what-so-ever. I also had a 2 inch drop all the way around. Just have to remember if you drop the car any lower than 1.5 inches, your gonna need to dismount and mount your tires every 5000 miles or so, that way they wont wear out unevenly. Remember camber is a bitch.


Dam!! Was this on a B14 or B13. I've big tires like that on B14's but not B13s.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Camry343 said:


> Dam!! Was this on a B14 or B13. I've big tires like that on B14's but not B13s.


 WTH are you talking about? this is a 240sx section not a sentra section


----------



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> WTH are you talking about? this is a 240sx section not a sentra section


OH, ok now that makes more sense. I guess I wasn't paying attention sorry!!


----------

